# Pink, fleshy organ coming out of tortoise's backside, please help



## NortTort (May 6, 2013)

There's a pink fleshy organ that seems to come out of my tortoise's backside when it wees or poos. The tortoise seems completely unperturbed and it retracts back in when it's not going to the toilet. I've attached a photo, the best I could manage to take. I've had a quick Google and not found anything so I'm really worried, any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2013)

Hello and Welcome I think you may have a boy there. Did it come out bigger/long then in the pic? I have heard before that sometimes a female will show her girlie parts. The pic is a little hard to tell for sure.


----------



## luvpetz27 (May 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> Hello and Welcome I think you may have a boy there. Did it come out bigger/long then in the pic? I have heard before that sometimes a female will show her girlie parts. The pic is a little hard to tell for sure.



Hi Wellington 
Could it be prolaps or does that always stay out?......and not go back inside?


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2013)

I don't think a prolapse goes back in on its own. At least probably not right away like a penis would. I think a prolapse, if it can even go back in on its own would take a while for the swelling to go down.


----------



## NortTort (May 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> I don't think a prolapse goes back in on its own. At least probably not right away like a penis would. I think a prolapse, if it can even go back in on its own would take a while for the swelling to go down.



That's very reassuring, thanks for help putting my mind at ease.

Edit: I haven't seen it come out any bigger/longer than in the photo. Should I watch out for that?


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2013)

If it does come out longer then its a boy for sure. I have only heard once about a possible female showing her stuff. So, if I had to bet, I'd bet on its a male.


----------



## NortTort (May 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> If it does come out longer then its a boy for sure. I have only heard once about a possible female showing her stuff. So, if I had to bet, I'd bet on its a male.



Okay, thanks wellington.


----------

